# Display multiview screen in browser



## Toshiba01 (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi everyone! I am new here but I am so glad to see how people cooperate to do awesome things.

I am looking for a way to display (show) the multiview window in browser. Is there any way to have it on a local machine doing that? Maybe NDI options?  Thank you!


----------



## compostelajr (Oct 5, 2018)

You could use MediaLook's Video Transport, which is able to send NDI streams over the internet. But you'd need to send the multiview via NDI which, as far as I know, can't be done yet.


----------



## Toshiba01 (Oct 5, 2018)

compostelajr said:


> You could use MediaLook's Video Transport, which is able to send NDI streams over the internet. But you'd need to send the multiview via NDI which, as far as I know, can't be done yet.


Thank you! Interesting idea, but how would I send the ndi feed into the web browser? I'll have a look into MediaLook VT.


----------



## PASS Studio (Dec 29, 2021)

One option is space desk


----------

